# Calotes emma



## orionmystery (Aug 3, 2013)

Emma Gray's Forest Lizards, Calotes emma.
All from Krabi, Thailand. Too many of them. 


A gravid female. Stomach full of eggs.



IMG_9436 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Another female I found one evening, all tucked in, ready too shut eye.



IMG_9808 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


closer...



IMG_9816 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


another female



IMG_9567 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


a male



IMG_9463 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


female



IMG_9402 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical reptiles and other herps: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## baturn (Aug 3, 2013)

these are all so very cool, as always!


----------



## AlexanderB (Aug 3, 2013)

Lizards are cool, but color rendition is not good. Contrast is lacking, colors are washed out.


----------



## HL45 (Aug 3, 2013)

#3 is my favorite, nice work!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for looking and commenting! Appreciated.



AlexanderB said:


> Lizards are cool, but color rendition is not good. Contrast is lacking, colors are washed out.



Ya, I get that a lot, mainly from those who have a thing for really contrast-y and saturated "nature" images, and almost certainly with un-calibrated displays. I have my images printed and what i see on my display are always very close to the prints. I also compared similar images of mine on my friend's Mac book....also very close.


----------



## ShadowKingpin (Aug 4, 2013)

They look great!  I really love the detail


----------

